# St. Louis MMA Schools?



## blaner7 (Sep 2, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone could provide the name of any good MMA schools in St. Louis? I am new to Martial Arts and am just trying to find which one I would be most interested in becoming a student of. Any info would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Bushigokoro9 (Sep 2, 2004)

www.mbdojo.com


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 2, 2004)

One o my fraternity brothers is working to his 2nd dan in Tracy's kenpo in St. Louis, but I'm not sure exaclty at who's school.  Email me and I will ask him.


Also these guys have some affilaites who train here in Omaha...

http://www.submissionjiujitsu.com/index.html


----------



## ppko (Sep 5, 2004)

blaner7 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone could provide the name of any good MMA schools in St. Louis? I am new to Martial Arts and am just trying to find which one I would be most interested in becoming a student of. Any info would be appreciated! Thanks.


try this place as my friend teaches there and there is a guy that is about to become a MMA pro I believe there http://www.renegassner.com/index2.html
if you don't like I am sorry as I have never been there.


----------



## blaner7 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I will check the schools out. If anyone else knows of other schools, please list as I will be looking around for a bit. Thanks again!


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 8, 2008)

ppko said:


> try this place as my friend teaches there and there is a guy that is about to become a MMA pro I believe there http://www.renegassner.com/index2.html
> if you don't like I am sorry as I have never been there.


 
That's a chiropractic website??!


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 8, 2008)

blaner7 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could provide the name of any good MMA schools in St. Louis? I am new to Martial Arts and am just trying to find which one I would be most interested in becoming a student of. Any info would be appreciated! Thanks.


 
Your post is old, but if you still use this forum, you should come check us out.  We're an informal group that gets together in rented studio space with two padded fighting rings.  We work MMA drills with Aliveness in a functional, real self defense format.

We're all friendly and interested in helping you improve.

You can check our website below for more information.

www.stlouistrainingcircle.com/not.to.expect.htm


----------



## Sal Vaje (Oct 24, 2008)

Check this blog site: http://www.salvajex.com

It will give you a good idea about what's going on in MMA in the St Louis area


----------

